# He lives!!!!



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

And didn't forget how to turn.

Made these for our upcoming trip to La Paz Mexico. Last yer we caught dorado, tuna and even raised a striped marlin on them. Hope to catch that marlin this year. 
The head is turned from IPE (very heavy and dense) with about an ounce of lead in them. Shannon tied and epoxied the feathers.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Good stuff..don't forget the fish pics


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

bill said:


> Good stuff..don't forget the fish pics


Will do, I still have to make a couple more. August is coming up really really fast.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Those are great. It's making me hungry just looking at them.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow great !LL


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work - don't see how any fish could refuse those.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great work there Surf!!! Hope all is well for you and yours!! Great to see you post up again!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful work, Tom.. No expert on offshore stuff no more, but willing to bet they will get the job done...Great work on the feathers....


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks all. It felt good to be back in the shop. It has been a long while. Shannon and I bought kayaks to fish from this year and have spent so much time rigging those up and hitting the water, the poor shop got neglected. Got a few more things in the works now ut not sure when I can finish them as we are in a race to get more of these trollers done before our Mexico trip. 

Thanks again and great to have something to post again as well.

Tom


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Nice to have you back !
Awesome jigs ! I have caught a lot of fish on jigs like that, but I suspect those are a bit larger than the ones I use.

How long are they ?


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> Nice to have you back !
> Awesome jigs ! I have caught a lot of fish on jigs like that, but I suspect those are a bit larger than the ones I use.
> 
> How long are they ?


They are about 8.5" total length. Not huge, but not small either. I anted something just a bit bigger to try to weed out bites from bonito or skipjack tuna.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Glad to see you back and posting again Surf! Those look nice. Hope they bring in some nice fish to make this worthwhile.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Just finished the Dorado killers, this color (white with a little bit of pink) was killer last year. Man, only 11 days and we will be on the Sea of Cortez fishing these guys! :slimer:









Our makers mark that Shannon did especially for this trip.


----------

